# Pit Bull Pictures Needed! I Am Giving A Speech on BSL



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Hello Friends!

I am giving a speech on how BSL unfairly targets pit bulls via PowerPoint for a class. I was going to use pictures of Kangol, Camo, and the rest of the gang but I feel it would be more effective if I used a variety of different pit bulls doing awesome things.

If you wouldn't mind your baby or babies being shown off to a college classroom please respond with your favorite photo (or 2 or 3 depending on how many dogs you have if you don't have a group photo), your name and city or state or both, and your dog's name and age. I will do my best to use every photo posted in the power point somewhere. Also post your email address if you would like me to send you the final version when I am done.

Thank you in advance to anyone who would like to help me out!!
The speech is due Wednesday so anyone who posts before Tuesday morning will definitely be used. up:
*
EX:
*Lauren- Woodstock, GA
Kangol- 5 yrs*


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

welll my names Trevor
here's Nismo in his backpack. he's almost 2 and we reside in portland, or.
your welcome to use any pictures i have previously posted 








and here's sativa playing with Odis


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> welll my names Trevor
> here's Nismo in his backpack. he's almost 2 and we reside in portland, or.
> your welcome to use any pictures i have previously posted
> 
> ...


*Thanks so much!*


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'm not sure what exactly you're looking for, so I'll just put up a few that I like. All the dogs below are mine. You can call me Lindsay, or Lindsay B. Whatever. 









Terra (3 years) winning a 1st in the ADBA ring in Georgetown, TX









Loki (6 years) in Shallowater, TX









Loki (6 ears) doing Rally Obedience at the APBT Nationals in Denton, TX
Photo by Charley









Loki (6 years) practicing for her UKC Open obedience title, Shallowater, TX.









Priest (1.5 years, RIP) doing weight pull in Denton, TX.

















Terra (2.5 years in these photos) doing weight pull in Roxton, TX.
Photos by Daline B.









Loki celebrating her 5th birthday in Okmulgee, OK.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Lindsay-
These are perfect pics! Thanks... I am basically looking for "POSITIVE PIT BULL PRESS" type pics. The media sensationalizes the news and turns every dog bite into a pit bull attack thus bringing forth BS BSL proposals; furthermore, they have that vicious looking pit bull next to every headline leading the uninformed and ignorant to believe that's what a pit bull type dog always looks like-- snarling showing teeth etc.








So these pics will accompany my power point speech on BSL and show that these are good dogs when in the hands of a responsible owner. While this is only a class assignment, I'm not giving it in front of congress or anything, I hope to inform a few of my peers. *


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You have to start somewhere. Any education is good work indeed. Good luck! I wouldn't mind seeing the presentation when its done. [email protected]


----------



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

*Thalia 5yo with Barkley 6 months old from longisland NY... hope this helps*


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ceasar 1.5 yrs old with my daughter Chenoá 2 yrs old.








Chenoá 18 mos and CoCo approx 8 mos (rescue/foster dog), Annie approx 5 mos (rescue/foster also.. little terrier mix)








Chenoá, her father, Debo (on the couch) almost 2 yrs old, and Onyx (on the floor) 9 wks old (This pic was taken in Ga, but all previous pix were taken in TX where we resided at the time. Now located in Morristown, TN w/out the dogs.)

My email is [email protected] would love to see your finished product.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here you go, I'm Krystal from Northern CA, This is Dosia he turns two in October.
Here he is with my son.

























with His kitties


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok I will for sure add to this, I have some awesome pics as well, these are all great, love it


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a lot clearer ones at home, this is one of my favorites though. We had a bachelorette party and Gargamel had to get in the mood since he was the only boy.... and the other was the only one that they came out clear! Miracle and Gargamel would not stop for like 6 hours playing together!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi, here is my album. Feel free to use any pictures of Sasha for your presentation:

Picasa Web Albums - John M. - Sasha

Picasa Web Albums - John M. - 2010-06-06


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> Hi, here is my album. Feel free to use any pictures of Sasha for your presentation:
> 
> Picasa Web Albums - John M. - Sasha
> 
> Picasa Web Albums - John M. - 2010-06-06


Thanks so much!! Awesome. :angel:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Darn it!I wish I would have seen this before now!I have a few if you still some more at the last minute.Just let me know.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Darn it!I wish I would have seen this before now!I have a few if you still some more at the last minute.Just let me know.


Post them please! LOL I have a PhD in procrastination and will be changing things up to the last minute. :hammer:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have these pics if you want some
Slim 6 months old a








Slim 6 months old and Fish








Stack 3 years








Puppies 6 weeks








Kamakazi 7 months
















Gehud 7 months








Moo 1year








Kamakazi 6 months








Slim 6months








Dumae 4 months








Dumae 1 year








Satata 6 weeks








Stack 3 years








Moo 2 years









Plus 100's more on my myspace you would be welcome to use

Ps. I am Holly from Northern Ca


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Here's some for ya.In the last pic I don't know if you can tell,but that's a little kitten that we found on the side of the road sleeping at her foot.2nd pic is of her and my sisters in laws puppy(it was a small breed mix of some sort) sleeping together.3rd pic is her and my daughter after they fell asleep together on the kitchen floor


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh yeah,duh! I'm Lisa from NC.Pretty Girl is 3 years old.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Nestor in Lancaster, CA. My son Alex with Smokey. They're from last year sometime.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

NesOne said:


> Nestor in Lancaster, CA. My son Alex with Smokey. They're from last year sometime.


Awesome pics. their both so adorable


----------



## Abel92701 (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's one of my favorite pic's.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi! I'm sarah,
Vancouver WA
I have two dogs, Nismo Is 2, and Tiva is 7 months. 
I think this is awesome what your doing.
[email protected]
Here's a few, use whatever you want

mostly smiles from my kids though lol
































































Tiva wrestiling with Odis our 7 month old cat




























if you need more just let me know!!


----------



## Rondacker (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm Steve. I live in (Upstate) NY.

Cooper is 9-months old a real lover/snuggler.

[email protected]




























Good luck with your project.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

Thai-Vancouver, British Columbia
Deagle - currently 2 years old

at 4 months old









its important to socialize with all sorts of creatures =) 1.2 years









1.2year









he likes to hide under things... sometimes ill join him haha









did i mention he loves kids?
1.5 years



























i think he was praying for a fresh piece of steak...? who knows?! hahahahah


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Thaim Great pics I love the last one that's great


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Thank you to all of you who contributed to this PowerPoint Speech. I will open a Google site with the presentation on it later this week. Now, I'm going to put the finishing touches on it. I'll narrate the speech into the PowerPoint so that you all can hear it... Let me know what you think! Thanks again everyone posted some AWESOME pictures. Exactly what I needed!*


----------



## wv-vlad (Apr 14, 2010)

*sara and mariana*

two little girls from my home


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*UPDATE: WEB SITE UP AND RUNNING WITH SPEECH AND PPT!*

*UPDATE:*
Procrastination ate me and wouldn't spit me out; however, the site is up with the speech and PowerPoint on BSL.
*Click here* to view it.

The Power Point is a 2007 version but I can convert and add a 2003 version if anyone doesn't have it. I didn't record the speech into the Power Point because it didn't sound right. So there is a copy of the speech and the Power Point.

Thank you to all of you who contributed pictures and support. 
MUCH APPRECIATED because I made an "A"

:clap::woof:


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

LOL, I just enjoyed looking at the pics and smiling!!


----------



## staffiegurl73 (Jul 9, 2010)

Tracey Fry carol Stream ,Il and my 3 1/2 year old Bindi and my 6 month old baby Guinness [email protected]http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1554758477#!/photo.php?pid=2345758&id=1554758477


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> *UPDATE:*
> Procrastination ate me and wouldn't spit me out; however, the site is up with the speech and PowerPoint on BSL.
> *Click here* to view it.
> 
> ...


It turned out great! Good job.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

GREAT POWERPOINT!!! i really enjoyed it. it was great seeing some of my pictures being used =)


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Good job!I think that was very nicely done.Congrats on the A!
If you don't mind,and you may have already said this before,but what class was this for?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Good job!I think that was very nicely done.Congrats on the A!
> If you don't mind,and you may have already said this before,but what class was this for?


Communications or Public Speaking is the correct terminology... The assignment was an argumentative speech. Initially, I wrote the speech as an argumentative essay a few years ago for an English class and tweaked it a little for my speech.


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

What fun to see Go Pitbull Dogs featured and contributing to an "A"


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

outlaw josey said:


> What fun to see Go Pitbull Dogs featured and contributing to an "A"


I know right! I am stoked! :woof::woof: :clap::clap:


----------

